# 65 steering wheel won't come off



## gator465goat (Jul 3, 2015)

almost to the point of taking a grinding wheel to it. thought i'd ask the forum first. tried 2 types of pulleys, broke 2 bolts off in the threaded holes and drilled them out. then tried a 3 jaw type puller and have crushed the plastic. 
like i said, ready to use cutting blade to split the metal around the center spines. is there a key or other unseen impediment? 
many thanks for any insight. have soaked it with pb blaster 5 times overnite.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Gator, that is frustrating, I have had some of those weak steering wheel pullers not up to the task, before you cut it...did you use a top quality Steering wheel puller? Like Snap-on....Matco, MAC?....they usually have hardened bolts that would be hard to break off.....

Maybe you already tried that, the PB blaster and keep tapping around the wheel to cause small vibrations to let it work.....

But a top shelf puller is a must....frustrating:banghead:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Tighten the wheel puller down tight but don't go bolt snappin' crazy then beat the big center bolt on the puller like a read headed stepchild with a single jack until it pops.
If it doesn't pop a little heat with a pencil point torch and then smack it again.


----------



## gator465goat (Jul 3, 2015)

puller was stout enough. will try the heat and the punishing blows . many thanks for the responses.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

if you go to beating on the top of the shaft w/o a nut on it, good chance you will end up needing another strg shaft as the threaded end of the shaft can get all boogerd up. As part of my specialty core parts business, have pulled nearly a thousand early GM and AMC tilts and specific straight columns, and I always pull the strg wheels. 64-66 A body parts columns are getting harder to find, not something that's in the local pick-n-pull anymore.

if you do plan to go to beating on the end of the shaft, reinstall the nut, then back it off till its flush, then use a med sized center punch, and give it a good whack with a mini sledge. light beating won't get "tough pull" strg wheels off. 

have always used a billet steel puller, the crossbar is nearly 1" thick steel. Its a $20 puller, but could just as well be labeled SnapOn. Bolts are grade 8 from the hardware store, very seldom ever have to get the mini sledge and center punch out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had good luck pulling up on the wheel with my knees and then with a brass rod about 1" thick and about 6" long on the steering shaft and then wale the heck out of that. Usually just takes a good hit or two and it pops right off.


----------

